# new InerrantWords discussion group



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 22, 2009)

Passing this information along to any who may be interested, which has been posted to several Yahoo Groups. If you join, promote PB whenever you have an opportunity! 
A new discussion forum for the discussion of the Princeton theology
concerning the errancy of autographs and apogrphs as well as other
source material dealing with this issue has been crated. Send an email to

[email protected]

subject and content do not matter

It may be a few days before any real traffic happens as we wait for the
list to populate before getting into serious discussions.

A big feature here will be the files area where members are encouraged
to post source materials for or against this view.

chuck
--
Dr. Chuck Baynard, Pastor - Clover EPC - The Home of Clover Evangelical Presbyterian Church -
ChristianObserver.org - Full Bible Publications - Lulu.com​


----------

